# 1920 dodge 4 wheeler ??



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/embed/nq2jY1trxqg?rel=0


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

That thing is tough. Still won't buy a RAM


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Too bad today's trucks would fall apart.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

rwh said:


> That thing is tough. Still won't buy a RAM


Why not? Most torque outta the big 3

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Ford made nice ones too.
http://oldcarandtruckpictures.com/ModelTFord/


----------

